# katerba



## Qcumber

What does *sangkatérba* mean?
I found it in the expression: *sangkaterbang bagyo*.
Does this expression mean:
1) a large number of storms ?
or
2) a big storm ?


----------



## epistolario

This word was borrowed from Spanish *caterva* and it also means *a lot* or *many* in Tagalog.  Normally, to have one or, at most, two typhoons in a season is considered normal. But to say that three storms in a row is _many_ is not an exaggeration, I believe. 


*caterva**.*
(Del lat. _caterva_).

* 1.     * f. Multitud de personas o cosas consideradas en grupo, pero sin concierto, o de poco valor e importancia. U. t. en sent. peyor.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> This word was borrowed from Spanish *caterva*


I know the Spanish word.
What does the Tagalog expression I quoted mean? Which of the two interpretations is the right one?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> What does *sangkatérba* mean?
> I found it in the expression: *sangkaterbang bagyo*.
> Does this expression mean:
> 1) a large number of storms ?
> or
> 2) a big storm ?


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, FFrancis.
So I suppose the prefix *sang-*  ( isá "one" + linker)  implies a group of storms or more probably a succession of storms.
_Katérba_ itself meaning "multitude", a *sangkatérba* is so to say a clustered multitude.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Thanks a lot, FFrancis.
> So I suppose the prefix *sang-*  ( isá "one" + linker)  implies a group of storms or more probably a succession of storms.
> _Katérba_ itself meaning "multitude", a *sangkatérba* is so to say a clustered multitude.



Not necessarily. You can actually see it this way: 

*isang katerba *

I believe the prefix *sang-* does not imply anything here; rather, it is just a unit like the English indefinite article *a* or *an*: *a multitude* of storms. In short, it only denotes that there is a *single* or *one* group or succession of storms. Like in many languages, speakers tend to omit some syllables and fuse them in writing.

In addition, it is also used in pejorative sense like in Spanish (_utilizado también en sentido peyorativo_) as what their RAE dictionary says. It's Christmas season and many godparents who are tight on budget are preoccupied with their *sangkaterbang inaanak* (multitude of godchildren) on Christmas day. Imagine if you had sponsored 20 babies on their christening or baptism (and 3-5 couples in their wedding). These children would haunt you every Christmas day (25th of December) until they reach a certain age of maturity (perhaps 13 and above) when they would be considered too old for a *pamasko* (Christmas gift which is usually in cash).


----------

